# Looking for a social life in Larnaca



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
I recently moved to Larnaca with my hubby who is greek cypriot and three children, one girl of 11 and two boys aged 6 and 4. Although my husbands family are here it would be nice to meet some friends of my own, ideally another english mum in her 30s with kids and GSH. (Feels slightly weird advertising for friends, I promise you I am mostly sane). 

Lucia


----------



## fi.kirk (Aug 3, 2010)

loobielou said:


> Hi,
> I recently moved to Larnaca with my hubby who is greek cypriot and three children, one girl of 11 and two boys aged 6 and 4. Although my husbands family are here it would be nice to meet some friends of my own, ideally another english mum in her 30s with kids and GSH. (Feels slightly weird advertising for friends, I promise you I am mostly sane).
> 
> Lucia



hahaha mostly sane. i will be moving to limasol at the end of august im 26 and will off course be looking for friends and a social life


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

loobielou said:


> Hi,
> I recently moved to Larnaca with my hubby who is greek cypriot and three children, one girl of 11 and two boys aged 6 and 4. Although my husbands family are here it would be nice to meet some friends of my own, ideally another english mum in her 30s with kids and GSH. (Feels slightly weird advertising for friends, I promise you I am mostly sane).
> 
> Lucia


Hi Lucia,

I came across a reference to Mums in Cyprus recently and thought of your post.

Mums in Cyprus - ...where we all get together!

_Mums in Cyprus is a young website community by mums for mums (but dads are also welcome!). Innovative and refreshingly different, MiC is you, me, and all the other fabulous mothers on this island we call home. Whether you live in Cyprus or are planning to move here, join the 400+ members on our site and mingle with all the wonderful, fantastic, multi-tasking super-mums out there._

Hope it helps some,
Mands


----------

